# Drying birds after being washed



## jesseb (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey guys I'm getting ready to do a couple more pheasants and this time I really want to make them shine! My biggest problem with the other birds I've done is after I wash them getting the feathers to fall back in place and be smooth and life like. I've been using a blow dryer and it seems to really make the little downy feathers stick out and it takes a lot of time to make it look decent again. Does anybody have a trick or suggestion on how to dry them more efficiently so the feathers stay laying correctly? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tazzymoto (Mar 16, 2005)

After you blow dry and mount your bird, Hold it by the feet and gently shake the bird , this will help the feathers fall in line. Thats how i do my turkeys. It saves alot of time when grooming. Before you try this method make sure the legs are anchored securely


----------



## waterfowl-artist (Oct 12, 2008)

I blow dry my birds with low heat, (for a duck with a big crest like a Wood duck, I use no heat at all to prevent the feathers from curling)then tumble at about 30 rpm in cedar chips to preen and fluff up the feathers (Alot of people never heard of this, but it works great, and helps to keep the bugs away)! It also helps to have the right size body, if its to big nothing will lay right !


----------

